# My fantails



## aschen_engel (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I may be new here, but my dad raised me around pigeons my whole life. He has showed me everything from basic homing pigeons (uses them for races), to tumblers/rollers, fantails, and the short beak ones..Anyhow, thought i'd share some pix of our latest edition:

This was before:

Taken on 10/01 

























And here he is now, taken last night:


----------



## aschen_engel (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## aschen_engel (Oct 19, 2006)

The Mama:









The Daddy:


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

How beautiful! I love fantails 

Nice pictures, and thanks for sharing! You've got lovely birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Beautiful birds and adorable baby pictures! I'm quite partial to fantails.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Desy,

Welcome!

Really beautiful birds...thanks for showing us.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love all the pics, especially the adorable youngsters! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for sharing!

lot of in China.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Beautiful birds.  My mother used to live in Plano! She's in McKinney right now. I was living with her for almost three years just one year ago and this summer I went to Texas to see her as well. Take care.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Beautiful birds, I love the first picture; I've never seen a baby fantail before, it's just so cute!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Great photos. I love to watch the babies grow. The first photo is adorable.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Such nice birds! I love the babies. 

Feather


----------

